# Actually cant wait now!!!



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Well, i get my aph Rudy at the weekend woop! 
so went out today and got some bits and a viv woop! got her a lovely pink igloo, and a litter tray they were out of the wheel i want booooooo!!
and some toys and food, ive got pets at homes own as ive heard good things, its adult (is this ok?) and its chicken, rabbit, duck and veggies? (is this ok?)
And got chinchilla dust (is this the same as chinnchila sand?) oh and a pink litter tray, and im having a debate in my own mind :crazy:about what to use on the floor..! fleece-does it stink? sawdust-gets everywere! newspaper/kitchen roll-looks shite! what else is there? what shall i use? can i use lino tiles? rough ones? im gona use shredded newspaper in the bed as its warm 
and do i have to water proof the viv floor or not...?
Oooo a long post i do go on when im excited! sorry :lol2: x


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

I line with blue industrial tissue paper - then put fleeces over the top - mine gets under the fleeces and shreds the tissue paper.

Yes the fleeces do start to smell but I bought 5 from the £1 shop and one big one from IKEA and cut it up so I wash mine every other day. He sleeps under the fleeces - he also has a pouch but he rarely goes in it now.

I am thinking of getting Finacard bedding - dustfree shredded cardboard to try out as it doesn't look as messy as cardboard.

Cant wait to see pictures.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

EVIEMAY said:


> I line with blue industrial tissue paper - then put fleeces over the top - mine gets under the fleeces and shreds the tissue paper.
> 
> Yes the fleeces do start to smell but I bought 5 from the £1 shop and one big one from IKEA and cut it up so I wash mine every other day. He sleeps under the fleeces - he also has a pouch but he rarely goes in it now.
> 
> ...


 
Yea ive heard of finacard, you can get a sample sent out for about £4 or summink may order some now.

Any other ideas? and what about the food and the chin dust??


----------



## rainbowbrite (Apr 10, 2009)

all sounds fab!!sand / dust same thing, I use lino, in my vivs, personal choice mainly, I tried fleece liners but could not get on with them at all and my babes started quiling, and the quils got stuck in the fleece and the smell was awful also, lino from carpet right worked out a lot cheaper than the sticky b and q tiles, and to be honest, its perfect easy to hoover out daily and wipe over!!and you would be surprised how messy those hedgehogs can be!! I made some beds out of funky storage boxes covered them to match the pattern on the back of the viv and have blankets (fleece)in side. i will try and up load photo.......


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

yes pics please:2thumb: !!
im thinking lino, i couldnt do with the smell tbh! im gona have a mooch for some lino or tiles tommorow then! oh i love buying things! :lol2:


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

I am really lucky with Sparky - he isn't very messy at all - he uses his litter tray and keeps his wheel clean too.

When he was quilling I made sure I changed the fleeces everyday as rainbowbrite said they do get into the fleece.

I feed a mixture of kitten chicken based biscuits - whiskers/Iams/one perina and I have tried him with cooked chicken but he is not oo keen. He loves his meal worms.

A friend of mine makes little rice cakes with peas and sweetcorn binded with veg oil for hers so I am going to try that soon.

I dust the mealworms with calcuim powder once a week too - I am still very much a novice so it will be great to see what others feed theirs.


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

This is Sparky's hutch - we had an additional part made to give him more room to run around.


----------



## rainbowbrite (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

What a great picture - those 2 eyes from the toy look like they are ontop of your little ones head.

I love the soffa.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

rainbowbrite said:


>


 
Well....wooden floor...a sofa....is that a barbie sofa?:lol2: what a SPOILT hoggie!! Do they actually play with the toys, i got some today some that rustle, balls with bells inside! that does look good and easy to clean thanks :2thumb:


----------



## rainbowbrite (Apr 10, 2009)

:flrt:


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

EVIEMAY said:


> This is Sparky's hutch - we had an additional part made to give him more room to run around.


 
Lovely and big, i just hanvt got the room for something that big at the mo, but my viv is big enough for now and gona get a little run for when im pottering around in the evening and just leave the viv door open so she can just go in and out as she pleases, then cuddle time :flrt:


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

rainbowbrite said:


> :flrt:


Wow im inspired!! how do you get the wallpaper to stick? glue? sorry if i sound dumb :lol2:


----------



## rainbowbrite (Apr 10, 2009)

yes got the sofa and chairs from ebay! under the sindy furniture!! was gonna get them a plasma tv also!! from the dolls house bits but thought i had better stop!!lol, I managed to buy a run from [email protected] for £10 its perfect!!small enough for the hogs to run around althou be warned!!my little willow has figured out that if she nudges a certain section she can actually unhook the door and get out!!lol, I put my run on a £1.99 wipeable table cloth from wilko's really easy to clean up after them!!


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

rainbowbrite said:


> yes got the sofa and chairs from ebay! under the sindy furniture!! was gonna get them a plasma tv also!! from the dolls house bits but thought i had better stop!!lol, I managed to buy a run from [email protected] for £10 its perfect!!small enough for the hogs to run around althou be warned!!my little willow has figured out that if she nudges a certain section she can actually unhook the door and get out!!lol, I put my run on a £1.99 wipeable table cloth from wilko's really easy to clean up after them!!


Haha i thought so i had them for my barbies a longgggg time ago! well i have a busy day tommorow...love it! Willow sounds very crafty :lol2:
what do you use for the wallpaper?


----------



## rainbowbrite (Apr 10, 2009)

with the wall paper, i went into b and q and tock some samples, i stuck it down with double sided tape, which you can also get from B&Q under the carpet/flooring section, i think:2thumb:


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

rainbowbrite said:


> with the wall paper, i went into b and q and tock some samples, i stuck it down with double sided tape, which you can also get from B&Q under the carpet/flooring section, i think:2thumb:


 i love that wallpaper aswell! wouldnt mind it for my room let alone the hogs lol. Thanks for your help hun x


----------



## rainbowbrite (Apr 10, 2009)

and as it dont cost a penny! as soon as they need revamping, i will change the wall paper again!! perfect!!:lol2:


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

haha sample shopping!


----------



## rainbowbrite (Apr 10, 2009)

totally!! best way to be!!let me know how you get on!! and loads of pictures:flrt:


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

yes i am a snapoholic with the camera so be prepared haha


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Picking up my viv later, so now going to b&q for some free wallpaper and lino tiles lol x


----------



## rainbowbrite (Apr 10, 2009)

you go girl!!!:lol2:


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

We did the same and went very pink for our little hog "Bramble" she loves it


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Nodders said:


> We did the same and went very pink for our little hog "Bramble" she loves it


 
Haha the house and litter tray is exactly the same lol, were did you get your wheel? they are all green the ones i see...ugly! think im gona have to ebay it!! lol x


----------



## rainbowbrite (Apr 10, 2009)

ebay is the cheapest place to shop but DO NOT USE HALIFAX PETS they will never arrive!!!! :whip:


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

ok il bear that in mind, got my viv earlier im a bit dissapointed, it doesnt look big enough...:devil: io think it is but....think im just stressed, thinking to much (talking to much) and the doors are really stiff:devil:, peed off coz i cant find a wheel anywere not even on ebay!! got one more place to search tommorow! il avoid halifax pets, thanks for the heads up :2thumb:


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

I got the silent spinner from Ebay , then cut it down to fit in the large zoozone .

There is a top to her igloo but we had just had her out so it was'nt on in that pic


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

What lovely looking hog houses! I think I will have to revamp my wee guys - although he is in the bad books for taking a piddle on my bed last night :devil:
Soph, if you are looking for treats my hogs (weird wee thing that he is doesn't like mealies!) loooooves boiled mince and veg. I won't lie - it stinks but he loves it.


----------



## blazingtortoise (Feb 7, 2008)

hmmm, these hog's houses are all better decorated and kitted out than my own house! :notworthy: Lovely set ups and love the 'sample' shopping! Looking forward to seeing the op's new arrival!


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Well couldnt decide on one so got 3 different wallpapers today, but ones for the kitchen so its wipe clean so may use that, its really nice too! getting wheel tommorow (hopefully) and got to put 2nd level in viv and ramp, then get lino and go shopping for nephews bday pressie all with a 3 yr old in tow great fun lol then im ready for a weekend in liverpool :2thumb: then get my hoggie on monday on the way home woop!!! heres a pic if her
Rudy :flrt: 









x


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

OMG she is stunning :flrt:
im looking to get one in Aug.
I cant wait and aint even reserved one yet!!!!


----------



## rainbowbrite (Apr 10, 2009)

she looks exactly like my willow and pickles, is she a grey? bet you cant wait now!! I am on the look out now for a male albino or pinto, so another viv I think!! and another sample shop!!:blush:


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

LauraandLee said:


> OMG she is stunning :flrt:
> im looking to get one in Aug.
> I cant wait and aint even reserved one yet!!!!


i know isnt she 
ooo let us know when you do! x


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

rainbowbrite said:


> she looks exactly like my willow and pickles, is she a grey? bet you cant wait now!! I am on the look out now for a male albino or pinto, so another viv I think!! and another sample shop!!:blush:


 
Yes i think shes been re-registered as grey! what size vivs are yours in? x


----------



## rainbowbrite (Apr 10, 2009)

Mr pickles lives in a 3' x 15" x18.5" but the girls vivs is 3' x 2' 18" each hence because of the height i put in another level, what viv size is yours??


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Shes here!! and gorgeous, and lubly :flrt:

Cuddles tonight cant wait!


----------



## rainbowbrite (Apr 10, 2009)

FANTASTIC!!! where's the pic's!!!! dying to see them!!last night I researved my male albino!!should be getting him tomorrow!! my herd will then be complete!!!:2thumb:


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

* my herd will then be complete!!!:2thumb:[/quote]*

Dont belive you :lol2:

Ive had to order a new charger for my camera as i left the other one on holiday :bash: shouldnt be long tho. shes fab :flrt:


----------



## pwoods76 (May 12, 2008)

Glad you still love her, has she settled in now:2thumb:


----------



## rainbowbrite (Apr 10, 2009)

How is she getting on??? they take a while to stop huffing and puffing!!:mf_dribble:best tip is put them in a high traffic room, they will get used to noise and stop freaking out everything they here something x


----------



## pwoods76 (May 12, 2008)

She should not to bad with noise she was born and lived in my living room. Its always noisy in there, the joy of children and dogs:lol2:


----------



## rainbowbrite (Apr 10, 2009)

same here!! :2thumb:


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi, Shes still a tad huffy, I watched her for a bit last night (well this morning) and if i make a sudden move (moved my hair) she went in the corner in a ball, so i just strocked her till she came out, she is very friendly, and came out after 5mins. shel take food from my hand lovely, but i still need to stop being a shit bag and pick her up...:blush:
Shes in my living room, were the noise is.


----------



## rainbowbrite (Apr 10, 2009)

ok the best thing to do is what i do as polly acts like a conker the minute i go to get her out, I got a cheap fleace blancket cut it up, and what i do is fold it up thick enough so the prickle dont get me, then i scoop her up in it, i guess she feels relaxed and then un balls within seconds and happily walks onto my hands,


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

rainbowbrite said:


> ok the best thing to do is what i do as polly acts like a conker the minute i go to get her out, I got a cheap fleace blancket cut it up, and what i do is fold it up thick enough so the prickle dont get me, then i scoop her up in it, i guess she feels relaxed and then un balls within seconds and happily walks onto my hands,


 
Thats what im gona do tonight, well gardening gloves. im gona wake her up, feed her let her have a poo and a sniff round then get her out....well thats the plan :lol2: . i'l let you know how it goes. thanks for all the advise hun x


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

Mine still wakes up in a right mood and is awkward to pick up - as soon as he gets on our bed though he is great - he loves snuggling ontop of the quilt.

Glad you have finally got her - they do take a while to get to know you.


----------



## rainbowbrite (Apr 10, 2009)

roll on wednesday i get my boy albino!! King Thistle!!!:lol2: Daughters idea!! ah!! also with Polly she is the moody one, she calms right down when she has a bath, its a good way of getting confident on handling them as if they ball in water they get there face wet, which they hate, so they dont and its alot easier to learn how to pick them up. takes a while but you will get there, just be confident x


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

rainbowbrite said:


> roll on wednesday i get my boy albino!! King Thistle!!!:lol2: Daughters idea!! ah!! also with Polly she is the moody one, she calms right down when she has a bath, its a good way of getting confident on handling them as if they ball in water they get there face wet, which they hate, so they dont and its alot easier to learn how to pick them up. takes a while but you will get there, just be confident x


aww i will be waiting for pics :mf_dribble:
well it 7.45 so gona go put her mince in the oven with a bit of veg and see how we get on :2thumb:


----------

